# Illinois People - Chicago Suburbs?



## mizzmeg (Nov 20, 2008)

Are there any people from Illinois active on here? I'm from the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Hoping to make some new friends that aren't too far away who can understand what I'm going through.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ohhh I live farther south near st.louis! It's pretty rare to see people from Illinois on here :b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm from Northwest Indiana about 25 minutes from the state border. I actually used to work in Evergreen Park, so I'm very familiar with that area.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I live an hour west of the suburbs.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

I might be moving to Chicago at the end of this year, so could use the support too.


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

mizzmeg said:


> Are there any people from Illinois active on here? I'm from the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Hoping to make some new friends that aren't too far away who can understand what I'm going through.


I live in the Northwest suburbs if that's close enough


----------



## fool on the hill (Oct 16, 2013)

mizzmeg said:


> Are there any people from Illinois active on here? I'm from the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Hoping to make some new friends that aren't too far away who can understand what I'm going through.





mrbojangles said:


> Hey, I'm from Northwest Indiana about 25 minutes from the state border. I actually used to work in Evergreen Park, so I'm very familiar with that area.


I also live in nw indiana! And, I used to live in Oak lawn 5 years ago, I still have friends there.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mrbojangles said:


> Hey, I'm from Northwest Indiana about 25 minutes from the state border. I actually used to work in Evergreen Park, so I'm very familiar with that area.





fool on the hill said:


> I also live in nw indiana! And, I used to live in Oak lawn 5 years ago, I still have friends there.


Me too, Northwest Indiana.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

fool on the hill said:


> I also live in nw indiana! And, I used to live in Oak lawn 5 years ago, I still have friends there.





CharmedOne said:


> Me too, Northwest Indiana.


Should we try and get something going?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*Maybe*



mizzmeg said:


> Are there any people from Illinois active on here? I'm from the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Hoping to make some new friends that aren't too far away who can understand what I'm going through.





fool on the hill said:


> I also live in nw indiana! And, I used to live in Oak lawn 5 years ago, I still have friends there.





mrbojangles said:


> Should we try and get something going?


Once we all get to know each other a little better on here and more people join this thread, I think there's a strong possibility I could be open to it. For me, it would also depend on the circumstances and location of where the meet-up would be. What did you have in mind?

The OP, mizzmeg is in Evergreen Park, IL. I had to google map it because I only recently moved back to this area (and I didn't spend much time in IL--other than Hegewisch--before I moved away, anyway,) so I'm really clueless as to where a lot of places are. It doesn't look like she's far, though. Some of the other posters sounded like they were further north, further south, an hour away, and there's one who won't be on this continent until later this year...  It would be nice to meet in a place that wouldn't make anybody have to travel too far. I don't know if that's possible, though.

mizzmeg, what did you have in mind when you created this thread?


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

I commute to Chicago and back every day for college.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

S**t outta luck for me. You're telling me no one has social anxiety in WI? But then again I was practically 1 of 5 asian people growing up in the suburbs near Milwaukee. Kids can be cruel...
Anyhoo, it might be nice to know some peeps in the midwest.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

hollowman32 said:


> S**t outta luck for me. You're telling me no one has social anxiety in WI? But then again I was practically 1 of 5 asian people growing up in the suburbs near Milwaukee. Kids can be cruel...
> Anyhoo, it might be nice to know some peeps in the midwest.


No you're not. There are quite a few of us in WI, I think. I'm in WI. Where are you located at hollowman?


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

mizzmeg said:


> Are there any people from Illinois active on here? I'm from the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Hoping to make some new friends that aren't too far away who can understand what I'm going through.


We're near each other! I live in Hickory Hills. i also have a friend from Evergreen Park.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm out in the northwest suburbs of Chicagoland.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Three Northwest Indiana people? Wow, lol. I live in Northeast Indiana - Fort Wayne. I wouldn't mind a meet up even if it would be a couple hour drive or so... but yeah, I'd have to get comfortable with the people before meeting up.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone in Nothern Illinois want to hang out? I'm down to party. 

(Southern Wisconsin, you're cool too)


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in Australia at the moment, but will be visiting back home in chicago for about 1.5 months in January. If I get bored while visiting and a meet up is set up I'll come. Don't really use SAS often so if there's a meetup can someone private message me and I'll get it through my email. Thanks.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

What exactly would we do though? Just stand around in a bar too afraid to talk to each other? hahah


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

hollowman32 said:


> What exactly would we do though? Just stand around in a bar too afraid to talk to each other? hahah


Hmm.

Drive around catcalling the girls and smashing mailboxes???


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

arnie said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Drive around catcalling the girls and smashing mailboxes???


How about we put paper bags full of poo on somebody's doorstep, light 'em on fire, ring the doorbell, and watch the hysterics.


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

mizzmeg said:


> Are there any people from Illinois active on here? I'm from the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Hoping to make some new friends that aren't too far away who can understand what I'm going through.


 Yeah, I live in the Southwest suburbs.... can't wait to leave though.



s0mebody said:


> We're near each other! I live in Hickory Hills. i also have a friend from Evergreen Park.


Holy hell, didn't think there were any SAS'ers living so close.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone want to be part of a Chicagoland meetup group?


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

arnie said:


> Anyone want to be part of a Chicagoland meetup group?


I can't promise I'll be to every meetup though. But I'm interested.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

hollowman32 said:


> How about we put paper bags full of poo on somebody's doorstep, light 'em on fire, ring the doorbell, and watch the hysterics.


Whose poo would this involve?



arnie said:


> Anyone want to be part of a Chicagoland meetup group?


Only if it doesn't involve the above poobag-and-fire-related ding-dong-ditch idea. Provide details, suggestions, and maybe (but only if a bunch of people agree to go)...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Whose poo would this involve?
> 
> Only if it doesn't involve the above poobag-and-fire-related ding-dong-ditch idea. Provide details, suggestions, and maybe (but only if a bunch of people agree to go)...


There's a club in Elgin, IL that I can get into for free. Come on the 23 and you might even meet tbyrfan.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I live in Northwest Indiana about 25 minutes from the city.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LoungeFly said:


> No you're not. There are quite a few of us in WI, I think. I'm in WI. Where are you located at hollowman?


Don't forget about me. I'm in suburban Milwaukee. Anyone who wants can feel free to contact me. My name is Karl and I'll talk with anyone who feels like chatting.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in Illinois about 3hrs from Chicago !! I loveeee Chicago


----------



## lqader4529 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am north suburbs and go to school in the city.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I will be homeless in Chicago, Illinois soon anyone want a meetup? no dirty stuff though lol it will be lonely for me because I'll have no one to talk to. need a friend maybe show me around chicago?


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

arnie said:


> Anyone want to be part of a Chicagoland meetup group?


I DO lol  I will be around the south loop at the PGM homeless shelter in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> There's a club in Elgin, IL that I can get into for free. Come on the 23 and you might even meet tbyrfan.


Hey CHICAGOLAND!

We will be at the club in *Elgin, IL* tonight around 9 or 10. Anyone that wants to join our meetup group can pm me for details.

http://www.medusachicago.com/


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

from elgin here o . O


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

The Streets Of Woodfield is obviously the best choice for a (NW) Chicago suburban meet-up.


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Diffidence said:


> Holy hell, didn't think there were any SAS'ers living so close.


Where you from?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Right outside chicago here 
Join my group

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/illinois-s-a-sufferers-1913/


----------

